# 19May Greens Hole



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Carl (Tarzan) and myself did two dive on some natural bottom...Walt (nonameangler+1) was our bubble watcher. It was pretty rough and Walt got beat to hell on the surface while experienced some great vis below. Thanx Walt!!! These were my first attempts at shooting Lionfish with my little pole spear, so I missed a few times.

Enjoy....


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool, nice kills! I have stopped clipping the lion fish underwater.....maybe not as safe to carry them around... But I can get a lot more of them in the time I save.
Are you cooking them?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

cool video man.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

ever see any lobster here?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

mike6043 said:


> ever see any lobster here?


Yes...plenty of females...the keepers have been slim pickins lately.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> Very cool, nice kills! I have stopped clipping the lion fish underwater.....maybe not as safe to carry them around... But I can get a lot more of them in the time I save.
> Are you cooking them?


I've tried them raw (not good) and pan seared them (OK)...it's just too much trouble cleaning them for the little meat I get off of them. What's your trick? I agree with you on time...I'm getting a little quicker at it. I'm having a blast shooting them though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I've tried them raw (not good) and pan seared them (OK)...it's just too much trouble cleaning them for the little meat I get off of them. What's your trick? I agree with you on time...I'm getting a little quicker at it. I'm having a blast shooting them though.


I fry or grill them after clipping off the fins,head and guts. I leave the body whole, with the skin on.
I have a good pair of shears that takes care of the whole operation in less than 10 seconds per fish.
The grill is the easiest...just throw some italian dressing on them....lay them right on the grill, and then plate them up.
They are NOT as easy to eat as a fillet, but they are good, and its meat that does not go to waste.
...hell ...they may be the only thing we CAN fish for soon!!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Firefishvideo said:


> I fry or grill them after clipping off the fins,head and guts. I leave the body whole, with the skin on.
> I have a good pair of shears that takes care of the whole operation in less than 10 seconds per fish.
> The grill is the easiest...just throw some italian dressing on them....lay them right on the grill, and then plate them up.
> They are NOT as easy to eat as a fillet, but they are good, and its meat that does not go to waste.
> ...hell ...they may be the only thing we CAN fish for soon!!!!


So you eat the skin? When I fillet them, I notice all the little scales that break off... Or, do you skin them after you cook them?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I give the skin a quick rub down while cleaning....the scales are so small, and many of them just wash off. 
I dont really eat the skin. After it is plated, I just kind of open it up with my fork, and pull out the meat.....the skin just kind of falls off. It kind of reminds me of eating chicken wings....just not quite as easy because the bones are smaller.


----------

